# Help with 510 pin



## clydern (16/5/18)

Hey guys so I got my first hybrid 510 tube mod today and I am a bit reluctant to use one of my own RDA with the mech due to not knowing what is enough protrusion on the RDA . I want to use my medusa V1 with the tube mod so badly . I would like advice please guys. ( This is not my first mech mod. Just my first hybrid 510 mod ) 

Thanks in advance






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Good that you asking questions here @clydern 
Im sure the hybrid mech modders will be able to advise you soon when they see this

@Maxxis, just tagging you to take a look at @clydern 's post above and advise if you have a moment


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Good that you asking questions here @clydern
> Im sure the hybrid mech modders will be able to advise you soon when they see this
> 
> @Maxxis, just tagging you to take a look at @clydern 's post above and advise if you have a moment


Thanks man. I really do appreciate it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

clydern said:


> Thanks man. I really do appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Pleasure
Lets see what the experts have to say
Dont connect it up yet in case something goes wrong!


----------



## Maxxis (16/5/18)

Perfectly safe on the hybrid mechs. 

Just be 100% sure your batteries aren’t dented in any way and keep your eyes on the voltages. 

If you have any questions you can PM me or email to johan@lungcandy.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Oh @clydern 
While you at it - can you also post a pic of your hybrid mech mod and tell us what it is - just in case that might help for the others to advise you better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Maxxis said:


> Perfectly safe on the hybrid mechs.
> 
> Just be 100% sure your batteries aren’t dented in any way and keep your eyes on the voltages.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I appreciate. Now I can have some piece of mind. Thanks guys 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Oh @clydern
> While you at it - can you also post a pic of your hybrid mech mod and tell us what it is - just in case that might help for the others to advise you better


I bought it from a forum member today

















Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Looks lovely @clydern 
Please share with us how the first vape on it goes with that RDA
And what juice?


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Looks lovely @clydern
> Please share with us how the first vape on it goes with that RDA
> And what juice?


After quite a few minutes of double / triple checking everything. I took my first hit . I honestly can see why hybrid 510 mechs has such dedicated followers . I am hooked ( 0.20 ohm build. Vaping on tempestus )





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

clydern said:


> After quite a few minutes of double / triple checking everything. I took my first hit . I honestly can see why hybrid 510 mechs has such dedicated followers . I am hooked ( 0.20 ohm build. Vaping on tempestus )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome @clydern 
Tell us more
Why do you say that?


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @clydern
> Tell us more
> Why do you say that?


Idk if it's just me but I notice the slight decrement in battery sag. I am assuming it's due to the hybrid 510. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

clydern said:


> Idk if it's just me but I notice the slight decrement in battery sag. I am assuming it's due to the hybrid 510.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



What i meant was why do you say you understand why hybrid mechs have such a following?

All mechs will have some sort of battery sag after a while as the battery runs down. Also depends on the quality of the battery and the resistance used


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> What i meant was why do you say you understand why hybrid mechs have such a following?
> 
> All mechs will have some sort of battery sag after a while as the battery runs down. Also depends on the quality of the battery and the resistance used


Oh sorry . Due to it hitting harder than normal 510 mech ( IMO ) . But I am still a newbie. So I might just be feeling this way just because I got a new mod 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

clydern said:


> Oh sorry . Due to it hitting harder than normal 510 mech ( IMO ) . But I am still a newbie. So I might just be feeling this way just because I got a new mod
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Maybe its because there are less components so the voltage drop is less
I think someon does test the voltage drops on these mechs to find the ones with the lowest voltage drop and therefore they "hit the hardest" - all else equal


----------



## clydern (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Maybe its because there are less components so the voltage drop is less
> I think someon does test the voltage drops on these mechs to find the ones with the lowest voltage drop and therefore they "hit the hardest" - all else equal


Ahhhh. Thanks for the information. I am always willing to learn. Do you perhaps have any tips on removing the oxidation on the brass of my mod? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

clydern said:


> Ahhhh. Thanks for the information. I am always willing to learn. Do you perhaps have any tips on removing the oxidation on the brass of my mod?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



No unfortunately not 
But i am sure the brass experts can advise
@Rob Fisher , who was the person that polished one of your mechs?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> No unfortunately not
> But i am sure the brass experts can advise
> @Rob Fisher , who was the person that polished one of your mechs?



It was done by @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/18)

To remove oxidation/patina On my copper mods, I use warm water and vinegar mixture (80/20), and just let it sit for a couple of minutes, then brush with an old toothbrush, and rinse properly. 
You could also coat the area with "all gold 36" leave for 5mins and rinse




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/5/18)

Polishing @Rob Fisher's brass, coating in tomatoes sauce etc... this thread is going in a @Stosta direction very quickly

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## clydern (17/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> To remove oxidation/patina On my copper mods, I use warm water and vinegar mixture (80/20), and just let it sit for a couple of minutes, then brush with an old toothbrush, and rinse properly.
> You could also coat the area with "all gold 36" leave for 5mins and rinse
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you man. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

I was worried about the exact same things a few months ago when I first started using mechs @clydern .

As @Maxxis said, that is enough of a protrusion, and just check your batteries everytime for dent's in the top cap.

One other thing, with almost every RDA these days having a replaceable squonk pin you need to check beforehand that it won't move when you fire the mod. Just push it down on a surface to make sure it stays "protruded".


----------



## clydern (17/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I was worried about the exact same things a few months ago when I first started using mechs @clydern .
> 
> As @Maxxis said, that is enough of a protrusion, and just check your batteries everytime for dent's in the top cap.
> 
> One other thing, with almost every RDA these days having a replaceable squonk pin you need to check beforehand that it won't move when you fire the mod. Just push it down on a surface to make sure it stays "protruded".


Thank you man. Luckily the RDA I have doesn't squonk so I never unscrewed the pin. But I checked that the 510 pin was in securely due to the fact that the pin attaches to the deck. I am enjoy the mod at the moment. I am considering getting a 0.17 ohm build. I have song vtc 4 . So it should hit a bit harder than the build I have in now 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

